# Lavadora Easy Amazonas no gira la tina



## DOSAHE (May 20, 2016)

Buenos dias colegas, nuevamente recurro a ustedes porque ya se me agotaron las ideas.
No soy tecnico de lavadoras ni mucho menos, pero se me hace facil desarmar, armar, checar circuiteria y todo eso. Resulta que tengo una lavadora al que se le quemó el sensor de peso por filtracion de agua, le cambie el sensor y busque la fuga. Estaba filtrando el agua a traves del sello tina que une la transmision y la tina, quité la transmision y cambié el sello. Pero ahora, al girar la polea que va al vastago del agitador sólo gira ésta, no mueve la tina. hay ocasiones en que giro la tina y es como al girar nuevamente el agitador, ya mueve la tina, pero solo es por momentos como que trata de moverlo y se siente un esfuerzo de que algo brinca y no lo mueve, solo gira el agitado y por ende no lava.

Alguien que tenga experiencia con este tipo de lavadoras, puede ser la trasnmision? o que hice mal? ...



Asi es la transmision de mi lavadora.


----------



## Bleny (May 21, 2016)

Yo no tengo experiencia con ese tipo de lavadora, pero mirando tendría de tener una muesca donde encaja la tina


----------



## DOSAHE (May 23, 2016)

si, de hecho en el vastago, tiene forma cuadrada, para que encaje en la tina y éste la mueva cuando gire el motor y mueva el agitador y luego la tina, el problema es que al dar vuelta manual al agitador, se mueve sola y no mueve la tina. no puedo abrir la transmision porque trae remaches, pero antes de abrirlo, quiero asegurarme si es esa la falla, en la transmision.


----------



## Bleny (May 23, 2016)

Tienen algún tipo de embrague eléctrico que pudiera estar sulfatado por la fuga de agua que no se accionara.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2016)

¿ese es el que tiene un embrague con unos engranajes y un resorte que envuelve un engranaje?


----------



## DOSAHE (May 24, 2016)

Gracias por responder, de hecho la trasnmision es asi como adjunte en la imagen, consta de dos parte y viene remachado, no lo quiero abrir hasta no estar seguro de que es eso lo que está fallando, quitarle los remaches y ver por dentro, aunque por fuera no parece tener resorte ni nada por el estilo 

Asi es la transmision, pero no he llegado a mas.


----------

